# I would like for you all to meet ...



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Richwood Work Hard Play Harder, otherwise known as Ellie... She has been looked forward to for a very long time,(2 years!) but she finally came home yesterday  She is 8 weeks old and an absolute sweetheart. I flew down to pick her up and was able to meet her litter mates also before they went home. 

It was great to visit and we had fun watching dogs play (It was a party with 4 adult dogs - mother, Sophie and older sister, Millie, who live there and sire, K-9 Design/Anney's dog Fisher and his son Slater who were visiting too - they were all just the sweetest dogs and although I had met them before, it was wonderful to see how friendly they all were and how beautifully Slater and Millie have matured.) Ellie's breeder is so kind and considerate and we ended up taking the puppies swimming in the lake where they train before Ellie and I had to head home. That was a treat to see! It was really amazing to see the instincts that have already come out with a little careful guidance from her wonderful breeder and I'm looking forward to all the possibilities for Ellie and me as a team. And wow do I love her 

Here we are together, sorry, it's a little close up - I look a little tired because I couldn't find my drivers license when I was leaving for the airport, that was fun:









Such a brave girl!










Puppies playing with their handsome and brilliant big brother, you should see what tricks he can do - maybe I will ask Anney if I could post a video of him:










Just like a big dog :










Our Flight was delayed but it just gave her more time to meet her fans... I've never seen anything like the attention she received in airports and on the plane, but meeting new people can be exhausting....:










After sleeping on the flight home she woke up to meet her new family:










She even agreed to wear a bow on her collar - don't worry, she has a cammo collar too.... 










Luckily for us, she was so exhausted she slept all night long in her crate without a peep 11-6 a.m.....










We've had great weather and all that fresh air is tiring, so my fingers are crossed she'll sleep well again tonight.










She's not too sure about Mack yet, so we are taking it slow. God bless the inventor of the X Pen


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been waiting for this announcement and I am so happy for you and your family! Ellie is absolutely stunning and what a good girl she is! Thank you for sharing those photos! 

Did you find your license? I assume so since you are home and you flew home! 

Isn't flying a puppy home the best experience? So many people wanting to meet the puppy and all those great sounds and smells! I'm glad she was a hit at the airport too and your flight was smooth after the delay. It looks like you were able to take her out of her bag for some of the flight? 

Enjoy your new baby and please keep the great pictures coming!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for finally sharing, Kristy<:

Love all the pics - and hope you keep sharing!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations! She is an absolute doll, looking forward to watching this little one grow up on the forum.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so excited for you! She is just beyond adorable!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh man those picks with the chewing and tug of war are priceless


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She's beautiful!! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Miss Ellie, she is priceless! Looks like she's ready to rule the ranch!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! - Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations. She is a beauty! Wonderful photos.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Ellie looks like a doll  I love your pictures, and can't wait to hear more stories about her!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Yay! So glad you and Ellie made it home. What a GREAT (and exhausting) day we had Thursday 
Bally has done very well so far, puppies are tiring and stressful for all (Slater cannot believe it) but I gotta admit, he is really adorable, and was PERFECT going to bed and like Ellie, slept all through the night -- wow!
We had a garage sale this morning, where Bally was a hit, then we went to a car show in the afternoon. He has met his full quota of kids, dudes, people of other races, babies, and Chihuahuas (two, to be exact). 
Yes, you can post the video of Slater's magic trick.
Congrats Kristie!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's just lovely and looks like a bundle of fun. I'm sure she'll warm up to Mack quickly... she's used to being around a lot of dogs. Congrats! She looks like she was worth the wait.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ellie is cute beyond words! Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Anney - you need to update your signature....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie is so beautiful! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a wonderful little girl, Kristy! And those beautiful pictures! I can't wait to follow the road you two will take!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ellie......:smooch::smooch:

How wonderful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she's absolutely, perfectly beautiful. I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! Keep those pics coming.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I've been waiting for this announcement and I am so happy for you and your family! Ellie is absolutely stunning and what a good girl she is! Thank you for sharing those photos!
> 
> Did you find your license? I assume so since you are home and you flew home!
> 
> ...


Thanks  I'm embarrassed to admit that no, I still haven't found the drivers license, my poor dad had to drive me to the DMV - first time I've ever lost a license- so I could get a new one and I missed my flight. The flights are packed full because of spring break and I was lucky to get a spot on the next one. I think the guy at the USAir felt sorry for me  I decided it happened for a reason and I was lucky to make it in time for puppy swim. I had all sorts of people going googly over Ellie. The funniest was all the dads who came up to take photos for their daughters who "would love to see her", I got one guy who said meeting Ellie was the best part of his whole trip (no, I didn't ask) a lady who had Goldens and said her name was Ellie too (karma) and one lady who proceeded to get out her phone and show me photos of her Goldens (I almost asked her if she was a member of GRF). People are wonderful.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

The puppy --- Ellie is so beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a wonderful ball of fluff ! She is scrumptious and the pictures are great. Congratulations.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

What a MUFFIN. She's adorable. Congrats!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats on your little Ellie! Looking forward to more pics and watching her grow up.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful little pup, enjoy her!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your sweet little one! Wish you many wonderful years full of joy and happiness together.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats, Ellie is a doll


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Ellie is adorable! Congratulations.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in love


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Wow! Yay! So glad you and Ellie made it home. What a GREAT (and exhausting) day we had Thursday
> Bally has done very well so far, puppies are tiring and stressful for all (Slater cannot believe it) but I gotta admit, he is really adorable, and was PERFECT going to bed and like Ellie, slept all through the night -- wow!
> We had a garage sale this morning, where Bally was a hit, then we went to a car show in the afternoon. He has met his full quota of kids, dudes, people of other races, babies, and Chihuahuas (two, to be exact).
> Yes, you can post the video of Slater's magic trick.
> Congrats Kristie!



I'm not surprised Bally is settling in so well, what a great little guy he is  I will cross my fingers for all of us for another non-eventful night sleep. 

I was hoping you wouldn't mind if I shared the video, everyone should see how gorgeous and sweet he is. If I could've fit Slater in my bag I would've brought him home, you've done such a great job - he is an amazing dog.
Here is Slater's video, it's short but shows what he'll do for a toy! (hope this works...)
View attachment IMG_0935.MOV.zip












I had to include a photo of you with the puppies swimming, kicking off your shoes and braving the squishy lake bottom to wade out with the puppies - thank you for a memorable day. I really couldn't be happier.


----------



## M. K. Clinton (Mar 5, 2013)

So precious!! I am having MAJOR puppy envy!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ellie is a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so gorgeous!!!  ...but please remind me why I dont need an other puppy .... maybe I do!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

congratulations! She's beautiful!!

Loved all the pics.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ellie is adorable!!! Congrats to you!!! Love all those pictures of her and her family! 

There is another golden puppy in your neighborhood named Ellie (owned by a co worker of mine). She is just a few weeks older and I get to babysit her this weekend! Maybe you'll see each other walking!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! I am obsessed!! She is PERFECT!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. 

Little Ellie is beautiful, just precious.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't even think of enough words to describe how beautiful and cute and scrumptious and BRAVE that puppy is. She is gorgeous - I love the chewing the stick pic, and I am just gobsmacked by the swimming!! That is one brave puppy for sure. What a love - and beautiful name. You lifted my heart today. I can't wait to see more pics as she grows.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow she is gorgeous! how different is flying to a pick up a puppy rather than driving?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

xoerika620xo said:


> wow she is gorgeous! how different is flying to a pick up a puppy rather than driving?


If you're a Type A person (like me ) anything where you aren't in control of a lot of the details can be a bit stressful, but that's life. It was really very easy, I would do it again in a heartbeat.

My advice to anyone would be to save up money and add the price of the ticket and rental car (or use points) into your puppy budget. That way you aren't limiting your breeder choice to just your region. It really widens your choices. The lady who bred my puppy's litter was honestly a dream come true. The time and effort she spent socializing her puppies really shines through. Worth every penny.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!!! Ahhh!!! So beautiful!! I am so glad we have "sister" puppies! We can watch them grow together! Only 3 weeks apart! We are family now 

Huge congrats and I know she will be everything you dreamed of and more!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She is beautiful! Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful puppy.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

nolefan said:


> If you're a Type A person (like me ) anything where you aren't in control of a lot of the details can be a bit stressful, but that's life. It was really very easy, I would do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> My advice to anyone would be to save up money and add the price of the ticket and rental car (or use points) into your puppy budget. That way you aren't limiting your breeder choice to just your region. It really widens your choices. The lady who bred my puppy's litter was honestly a dream come true. The time and effort she spent socializing her puppies really shines through. Worth every penny.


So functionally how does this work? Do you buy two tickets for return flight and bring them on with you in a small carrier? Or are they required to fly down below?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

drofen said:


> So functionally how does this work? Do you buy two tickets for return flight and bring them on with you in a small carrier? Or are they required to fly down below?


Not to take away from Kristy's thoughts, but you make arrangements with the airline to take your puppy in an approved airline bag in the cabin with you for a fee. The airlines all have different requirements for ages, weights, the need for a health certificate (or not) and the bag requirements may be different- the bag must be able to fit underneath the seat in front of you and airline seats vary among the carriers. When we flew Yogi home it was really easy. Since my hubby is an airline employee Yogi flew for free- all we did was show up at the gate with him, no pre-arrangements at all. The only condition we had was if five other puppies showed up in coach (two in first class) we'd need to wait for the next flight. He ended up in the seat between us in coach, with his Sherpa unzipped. He was really good (and quiet) during the 3 hour flight- the baby in the first row of coach was not quiet....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Thanks  I'm embarrassed to admit that no, I still haven't found the drivers license, my poor dad had to drive me to the DMV - first time I've ever lost a license- so I could get a new one and I missed my flight. The flights are packed full because of spring break and I was lucky to get a spot on the next one. I think the guy at the USAir felt sorry for me  I decided it happened for a reason and I was lucky to make it in time for puppy swim. I had all sorts of people going googly over Ellie. The funniest was all the dads who came up to take photos for their daughters who "would love to see her", I got one guy who said meeting Ellie was the best part of his whole trip (no, I didn't ask) a lady who had Goldens and said her name was Ellie too (karma) and one lady who proceeded to get out her phone and show me photos of her Goldens (I almost asked her if she was a member of GRF). People are wonderful.


Sorry about the DL, that stinks! There is nothing like a golden puppy to bring out the golden lovers. We had a few people come up and chat about their Goldens too and one guy said he hoped he was next to us on the flight so he could see more of Yogi.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome..BIG congratulations...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little girl! Ellie is definitely a cutie!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Not to take away from Kristy's thoughts, but you make arrangements with the airline to take your puppy in an approved airline bag in the cabin with you for a fee. The airlines all have different requirements for ages, weights, the need for a health certificate (or not) and the bag requirements may be different- the bag must be able to fit underneath the seat in front of you and airline seats vary among the carriers. When we flew Yogi home it was really easy. Since my hubby is an airline employee Yogi flew for free- all we did was show up at the gate with him, no pre-arrangements at all. The only condition we had was if five other puppies showed up in coach (two in first class) we'd need to wait for the next flight. He ended up in the seat between us in coach, with his Sherpa unzipped. He was really good (and quiet) during the 3 hour flight- the baby in the first row of coach was not quiet....


Mine was pretty similar, she was good as gold.... although my husband is not an airline employee so Ellie's spot was $125 - not sure why since she didn't get her own seat and she had to fit at my feet...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kfayard said:


> How did I miss this thread!!! Ahhh!!! So beautiful!! I am so glad we have "sister" puppies! We can watch them grow together! Only 3 weeks apart! We are family now
> 
> Huge congrats and I know she will be everything you dreamed of and more!


You're so sweet - It is a lot of fun to be in touch with people who have related dogs, and I can't wait to keep up with KC's adventures - we will be rooting for her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! She is o precious!!!! I'm getting puppy fever and cuteness overload. Tell me about the puppy breath. /dreamy sigh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

So how did she do this night?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Brave said:


> Congrats!!!!!! She is o precious!!!! I'm getting puppy fever and cuteness overload. Tell me about the puppy breath. /dreamy sigh
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aw, Jen, Thanks  Her breath is divine  She is still all snuggly too, when I pick her up she will tuck her head under my chin - I know she is going to wake up and start being more bitey soon, but oh my goodness right now she is just a love. 

It's been more fun than I imagined seeing her playing with Mack - he is so good and will just lay down (he does get excited and I have to remind him to lay down again) but I am keeping him on a leash so that play doesn't get too rough. I'm afraid she's going to be the boss of him by the time she gets much bigger, he's a very sweet dog and she's already trying to 'hump' him. He just stands up when she does that.

I wish you all could come over and see her, I'm just crazy about her and what has been fun has been seeing how much my family is loving her. Even my husband who only agreed to her to make me happy. I will see if I can find some new photos of her playing with Mack.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great that everything is going so well and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my! How adorable -- I was just about to ask for an Ellie picture fix.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! I just saw this thread. A dream puppy for a dream family. Boy am I jealous.  I hope you use GRF as a little puppy diary so we can watch the fun times from afar. 

She is absolutely beautiful and all your pictures are very touching of your girls and Mack starting that wonderful journey of love.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I opened this thread and thought well that puppy looks a bit like my new Parker - then I realized why...they have the same sire! (mom is Remi) And even more interesting my other Golden in named Ellie.

How bizarre is that for a connection? I too flew down and brought home Parker and met all the great people at the airport. Amazing how nice the TSA agents can be when you are bringing through a puppy!

Congrats and I too will be watching for more pictures!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

nolefan said:


>


Oh my goodness! So sweet!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Great news Kristy (some how I missed that the family was about to grow  ).

She is a cutie, keep those pics coming


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful girl, you must be thrilled!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! Ellie is adorable!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Congratulations!!!! I just saw this thread. A dream puppy for a dream family. Boy am I jealous.  I hope you use GRF as a little puppy diary so we can watch the fun times from afar.
> 
> She is absolutely beautiful and all your pictures are very touching of your girls and Mack starting that wonderful journey of love.


Thank you Sue, I came so close to spilling my secret to you several times - but I managed to hold out. I have loved keeping up with Yogi and DallasGold so much that I have thought I will try to do something, although not many people tell stories as well as Anne - she makes you feel like you're there with them  It has been so dear to see how my kids are enjoying Ellie, I keep hoping the landshark phase will hold off a few more days, they are so taken with her. 

Ellie's breeder did a wonderful job of teaching her puppies their "default" and wouldn't pet a jumping puppy or feed a jumping puppy, only one who sat and it's actually worked. She will sit when I approach her pen, sometimes I have to remind her, but she is quick to catch herself. It's a nice building block for me 

I hear her whine-ness, I mean highness, now, outside we go 

Kristy


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love reading Anne's Yogi Tales also. That is what made me think of you doing something like it too.  Ellie is a very lucky little puppy bless her little whineness. lol What a wonderful breeder to give her pups the best start in life.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Donna, I've been following you since I figured out you were bringing home a Fisher/Remi puppy - Parker is so precious, I hope you will keep us updated on his adventures! And I noticed you have an Ellie too, I decided that was good karma - since I"m sure you're going to tell me your Ellie is a very good girl 

I'm having fun watching the play, it cracks me up to see her stalk him and then pounce....










You all will get tired of all my photos, I just sit around watching the two dogs play and snap photos trying to get one really good one. I felt sorry for my husband when he went out of town this morning, he made a comment that by the time he was home at the end of the week he knew she would have grown - I just wish they didn't grow quite so quickly.

I took her to meet my vet this morning and of course he loved her and she's already gained over a pound in less than a week. 





Beanie said:


> I opened this thread and thought well that puppy looks a bit like my new Parker - then I realized why...they have the same sire! (mom is Remi) And even more interesting my other Golden in named Ellie.
> 
> How bizarre is that for a connection? I too flew down and brought home Parker and met all the great people at the airport. Amazing how nice the TSA agents can be when you are bringing through a puppy!
> 
> Congrats and I too will be watching for more pictures!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

_I wish you all could come over and see her, I'm just crazy about her and what has been fun has been seeing how much my family is loving her. Even my husband who only agreed to her to make me happy._

This gave me a chuckle. It will fun if you husband ends up being her biggest fan. Won't be the first time a puppy has stolen the resister's heart! :

keep the pics coming. They are a day brightener.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh Kristy! She is too precious for words. I love the photos of her playing with Mack. And the one of your daughter snuggling with Ellie is perfect - melts my heart. 

Thank you for sharing these photos. It's so fun to see!

Emily


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

She absolutely adorable.

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keep the pictures and adventures of your little girl coming. I wanted a pup so bad but I couldn't get my DH on board. I'm living it out through everyone else's babies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So it rained about an inch last night before bedtime, I forgot how much fun it is to be praying for rain to stop so you can get a puppy outside to potty on a schedule... I had on the parka and rainboots, she didn't care but the wind was blowing like crazy... good times!

She actually went to sleep last night when I did, about 10:15, I put her in her crate and covered her up and she didn't make a peep. Not even a token protest... HAPPY DAY! She slept all night and didn't make a sound when my alarm went off at 6... I was able to get up and get dressed, teeth brushed etc. before I went and WOKE HER UP. How funny is that?!?

She and Mack went and ran errands with me and my youngest, Lucy, who is home sick with a cold. Ellie's awesome breeder took her places in the car every day toward the last few weeks and I think as a result, Ellie travels like a champ which is awesome since Mack was always throwing up.

We got home and played outside in glorious sunshine, I am having SO much fun watching Ellie and Mack interact..... he is so good with her. She pulls his fur and bites his legs (that's all she can reach for now) and he just stands there. 

Here are a couple photos from this morning.... I love bitey face and action shots


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

oh. my. god. I think my heart may have just melted :--saucer_eyes:. Adorable!



nolefan said:


> So it rained about an inch last night before bedtime, I forgot how much fun it is to be praying for rain to stop so you can get a puppy outside to potty on a schedule... I had on the parka and rainboots, she didn't care but the wind was blowing like crazy... good times!
> 
> She actually went to sleep last night when I did, about 10:15, I put her in her crate and covered her up and she didn't make a peep. Not even a token protest... HAPPY DAY! She slept all night and didn't make a sound when my alarm went off at 6... I was able to get up and get dressed, teeth brushed etc. before I went and WOKE HER UP. How funny is that?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What great pictures! So happy for you, Ellie and Mack together are priceless!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kristy - Ellie is a doll - but Mack is looking downright gorgeous with his coat really showing up. What a handsome boy<:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are 2 beautiful dogs!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Kate, Mack looks lovely on a breezy day with his coat blowing and he is so sweet - he is worth his weight in gold. I can't tell you how much I love seeing those two playing together....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They really are cute together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nolefan*

Nolefan

I would say that Ellie hit the jackpot and do did you!
She is just precious and gorgeous!
Did they let her fly in the cabin of the plane with you?
Looks like she and Mack like one another!
I love female Goldens-they are very special!!

**I see your Oliver and Bernard flag-did you lose them two months apart? I am so sorry.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a darling! Both of them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Mack looks like he is having fun being the big brother.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are both so beautiful - and Ellie seems to be fitting in perfectly. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Kristy:
Congratulations on your new puppy! Ellie is adorable. I'm glad finally got her. I think she has found herself a wonderful home.
Jane


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pictures of your two playing, such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are precious together! I can tell they've already bonded! 

Oh yes, the rainy potty trips! I hope you are past the snow season at least!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*9 weeks old Today!!!*

We are past snow here, but it is supposed to go down to 27 degrees tonight, you yankees might not feel too sorry for me  but that's darn cold!! I figure I'll put the parka by the back door now so I'm ready at 6 a.m.!

She ran errands with me and is still very snuggly....

She is discovering the joys of digging in a couple spots, so I've put a big rock down and figure I'll have to leash her if I can't keep up with her  She is still sleeping a lot during the day, I forgot what a baby she is at this age. 

Here are a couple more photos of little sweetie, my kids are making fun of me, but I know she is growing every minute she's asleep - she looks older already!!!!

She was thrilled with the carline at my daughters' school...










In fact, she could barely contain her excitement...




























A lady always crosses her paws 










Mack wants her to follow him - action shot!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Hi Kristy:
> Congratulations on your new puppy! Ellie is adorable. I'm glad finally got her. I think she has found herself a wonderful home.
> Jane



Thank you Jane, it's funny I was thinking today that I needed to email you and see how you were and update you on things here.... I will do that tomorrow. The dogs have crashed and I"m off to bed now


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness ... she is absolutely adorable. Is it too soon for me to get Harry a little sister?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Davidrob2 said:


> Oh my goodness ... she is absolutely adorable. Is it too soon for me to get Harry a little sister?


When the time is right, I say go for it... I am having so much fun! The general consensus on this forum for adding a second dog is about two years of age, when the first dog has some good training under his belt. I definitely see the wisdom of that stance for obvious reasons, but, I also didn't think about the concern of a young, overly excited big dog trying to play with a 14 pound puppy. 

Mack is very patient with Ellie, I supervise them very carefully which I knew I'd have to do because although I trust Mack, he is still a dog. However what I didn't realize was that I had to supervise to make sure he didn't play too rough with her when he gets overly excited. He will 'down' very reliably even when excited which has helped a lot, otherwise I would have a big problem, he can still be very wild.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the new Ellie pictures! My favorite is her walking down the path.
Bally loves digging -- there are some sandy spots in my yard that he's had his way with. He sorta goes two-on-two-off with sleep vs. play, I actually get some work done if he's sleeping! LOL
I've discovered that the garage is like puppy Disneyworld. He LOVES it out there because there's so much junk for him to get into and climb around. We spent two hours yesterday "cleaning" the garage (he is somewhat a hindrance to this, being that he destroyed a cardboard box in the process -- which I then had to clean up).
We are getting into a routine. He is really good at bedtime, goes right to sleep and usually sleeps til 6:30 or so.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just a doll!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Elllie and the rest of the gang look great! Ellie is adorable! What a cutiepie! Sorry, I didn't see this sooner! Congratulations!:You_Rock_


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

nolefan said:


> I'm not surprised Bally is settling in so well, what a great little guy he is  I will cross my fingers for all of us for another non-eventful night sleep.
> 
> I was hoping you wouldn't mind if I shared the video, everyone should see how gorgeous and sweet he is. If I could've fit Slater in my bag I would've brought him home, you've done such a great job - he is an amazing dog.
> Here is Slater's video, it's short but shows what he'll do for a toy! (hope this works...)
> ...


 
Awwww! (The picture on the bottom) That's so neat! Swimming when she is just a little baby!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Aw, Jen, Thanks  Her breath is divine  She is still all snuggly too, when I pick her up she will tuck her head under my chin - I know she is going to wake up and start being more bitey soon, but oh my goodness right now she is just a love.
> 
> It's been more fun than I imagined seeing her playing with Mack - he is so good and will just lay down (he does get excited and I have to remind him to lay down again) but I am keeping him on a leash so that play doesn't get too rough. I'm afraid she's going to be the boss of him by the time she gets much bigger, he's a very sweet dog and she's already trying to 'hump' him. He just stands up when she does that.
> 
> I wish you all could come over and see her, I'm just crazy about her and what has been fun has been seeing how much my family is loving her. Even my husband who only agreed to her to make me happy. I will see if I can find some new photos of her playing with Mack.


That's so precious with your daughter laying with her!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ellie is really a beautiful pup. Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I totally missed this thread. 
It will be fun watching Ellis and Bally grow up. 
I've been wondering who where the lucky families getting these talented pups.
Congrats to all.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Love the new Ellie pictures! My favorite is her walking down the path.
> Bally loves digging -- there are some sandy spots in my yard that he's had his way with. He sorta goes two-on-two-off with sleep vs. play, I actually get some work done if he's sleeping! LOL
> I've discovered that the garage is like puppy Disneyworld. He LOVES it out there because there's so much junk for him to get into and climb around. We spent two hours yesterday "cleaning" the garage (he is somewhat a hindrance to this, being that he destroyed a cardboard box in the process -- which I then had to clean up).
> We are getting into a routine. He is really good at bedtime, goes right to sleep and usually sleeps til 6:30 or so.


Anney, I'm so glad that Bally is fitting in so smoothly - nothing like a puppy who is good at bedtime  I have Ellie sleeping in her crate next to my bed and she goes right in without a peep. I am one happy girl!

I'm thinking about investing in a sandbox for my little excavator... she has started in one or two spots which I expected but is still horrifying since we have red clay here. I put a big rock in there to see if it would slow her down... I'm not too optimistic. When she starts digging she acts like she can't hear me :yuck:

Glad that Bally is a hellper - ha ha - that was actually a typo but I left it  Maybe he can come help me with my garage, it needs some work. 

If you have time, I'd love to see some photos of him - especially with his duck buddy....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

PRECIOUS. A collie and golden..... be still my heart.


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Ellie is adorable! Can u tell me what kind of bedding u have in one of those pics?? Also...what is an x pen?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dwiggins said:


> Ellie is adorable! Can u tell me what kind of bedding u have in one of those pics?? Also...what is an x pen?


Thank you, Ellie has completely stolen my heart....


Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 30 Inches: Pet Supplies 

Here is a link, I couldn't live without this  - in fact I have two now. They are both the 36" tall model - not sure why link says 30....

Not sure what picture you saw with bedding? What I have in the crate is a piece of foam from the fabric store and I put a 'case' around it sewn up from two beach towels. She is reliable not to potty in the crate (I keep the partition in it so it is small - just big enough for her to lie down and stretch out. )


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, she's been home a week now and I guess I can stop waiting for the other shoe to drop and start accepting the fact that she is honestly a sweetheart who loves people. I know we will go through our landshark phase, she is jumping and catching her teeth in my jeans legs now when we're outside, but I know we can get through it.

She is getting her second set of shots next week so we will start heading out more and lots of people have been coming here to meet her, so we are covered in that area for the moment.

My husband got back from his trip last night and he could see right away that she's grown in the days he was gone. I know she has to grow, but it makes me sad it's happening so fast.... must take more photos!!!


Best Seat in the House.... Mack is so patient...










One of my favorite things is that she loves to prop her head up on anything that is available and just goes to sleep....










Greeting the troops after school...




























I keep waiting to get tired of watching them play and it just doesn't happen 










I love a puppy who frogs...










Play Hard... Snooze Harder


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the pics!!! They do grow so fast!!!

P.S. Ellie ate our remote today. Thank God she didn't swallow the batteries! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome pictures of Ellie's first week of her loving journey of life. I suggest you print out this thread every so often (maybe weekly) and put it in a binder making a book of Ellie's life. You can add more personal stories, pictures etc. I wish I had done it with Helie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nolefan*

Nolefan

I just love all of Ellie's pics-especially the one where she's resting her little head on the rung of the chair. Our Samoyed, Tonka, does that! 
I also love the one of Ellie Sitting on Mack!!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I have just found this thread and am delighted!! ellie is just so sweet - CONGRATS! I love your pics - especially the ones with the kids - dogs and kids are just the best ever!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw Ellie is so cute. What a sweetie. Love the pictures


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the pictures and smile that I have some of the very same with our boy. The "frogging" is all too familiar. A sleeping puppy is the sweetest. Your puppy is so adorable. They do grow so fast and I'm sad I don't have more pictures of Bentley. He's already starting to look more like a teen than that little fuzzy baby and I miss it already. Really can't believe how fast they grow. I think he's doubled his size since we got him at 8 wks, he's 14 wks today. We still scoop him up in our arms and kiss all over him. I'll probably throw my back out before stopping that.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mack is so patient--that is the most adorable picture! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mack's expression looks like he saying to you what I used to hear in the back seat of the car -- "Mom he's on my side of the line. Tell him to stop touching me."


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Awesome pictures of Ellie's first week of her loving journey of life. I suggest you print out this thread every so often (maybe weekly) and put it in a binder making a book of Ellie's life. You can add more personal stories, pictures etc. I wish I had done it with Helie.


Thank you for that awesome idea Sue, that is exactly what I'm going to do. I know it will be a treasure for me an in 10 or 15 years it will be irreplaceable. Now when I try to find photos of my boys from the past it is hard going through all my old photo albums. I think I will try to make some photo books of what I have for all the dogs I've had so that it is easier when I want to walk down memory lane. 

I guess before I do that I should probably finish my youngest daughter's baby book  bad mom.... she doesn't understand why hers is only finished up to 3 months and her sisters' books are so elaborate. I guess hers should be done before Ellie's...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

nolefan said:


> _
> I guess before I do that I should probably finish my youngest daughter's baby book  bad mom.... she doesn't understand why hers is only finished up to 3 months and her sisters' books are so elaborate. I guess hers should be done before Ellie's... _


_
_

This made me laugh... I know the feeling well. the sadness of being the family "baby."  

Your dogs looks so great together. It's wonderful that Mack likes the pup and it's mutual... It's also great that your kids are paying attention to both dogs and not just the puppy! Mack looks like he's enjoying the new family member a great deal. I do think a young dog brings a lot to the life of an older dog (even if they don't appreciate it right away, like my Tess. LOL).


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

OhhhhOhhhhOhhhhh....she is just precious!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie is too cute and Mack is gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok Kristy,

The baby is just adorable and I LOVE your collie.....
That is not what this post is about though.....

LOOK AT YOUR FLOORS!!!!!!  There isn't a dog hair on them!!!! 

How do you do that? Are you a magician? ​


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

puddinhd58 said:


> Ok Kristy,
> 
> The baby is just adorable and I LOVE your collie.....
> That is not what this post is about though.....
> ...


You are so sweet.... but no, a magician I am NOT. Mack honestly doesn't shed too much, believe it or not. The headache with a collie (and the only reason I wouldn't ever have another) is that he needs to be brushed daily or we have trouble with mats. I do not have time for daily brushing, so I feel like I am constantly trimming mats. 

I do however sweep/swiffer the floor daily, so that's the only reason why it may have been captured in a relatively clear state. My husband, Craig, is not a fan of dog hair and as part of my campaign to convince him his life would be vastly improved with a second dog - I promised I would vacuum every day. He just laughs at me, he says he agreed to Ellie so that I could be on the GRF as a valid member instead of a 'wannabe' with a collie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love your photos of Ellie and Mack!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Thank you for that awesome idea Sue, that is exactly what I'm going to do. I know it will be a treasure for me an in 10 or 15 years it will be irreplaceable. Now when I try to find photos of my boys from the past it is hard going through all my old photo albums. I think I will try to make some photo books of what I have for all the dogs I've had so that it is easier when I want to walk down memory lane.
> 
> I guess before I do that I should probably finish my youngest daughter's baby book  bad mom.... she doesn't understand why hers is only finished up to 3 months and her sisters' books are so elaborate. I guess hers should be done before Ellie's...


 I am taking photos of Yogi and Toby every day and decided to make a puppy book for him of his first 6 months. I have too many photos to go through!


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! very pretty little girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Almost 10 weeks*

We have family coming in to town to meet Ellie tomorrow. Ok, they are actually coming to visit universities in the state but they are most excited about meeting Ellie  So, I figured I'd post some photos of her this week while I had a few minutes, I don't think I will have time again for a while.

She is getting so big already...  I thought she would stay little longer and I swear it's like she is growing right in front of my eyes! Booooo...... She could fit under the coffee table last week and now can barely squeeze under, it's hilarious, she growls and grumbles to herself while she tries to squirm underneath. I can't wait to see how much she weights when we go for her next round of shots at the end of the week.

She is such a little smartie..... she has figured out leash walking in one session. We've been walking down my street, probably about 10 minutes to the corner and back total. She loves it. Trots along with the leash in her mouth like a big girl. I've walked both dogs together and am getting adept at handling both leashes at once. (quite the multi-tasker)

She has met most of our male neighbors and of course all my friends have been over to see her, she goes to school to pick up the girls in the afternoons and I raise up the tailgate on my suv and she hangs out in the back and the kids come pet her and give her treats. She is doing great with her socializing. She's met a couple new dogs and I'm working on setting up puppy playdates with a couple puppies in my neighborhood.

Here are a couple of her latest photos..... (I am so crazy about her) 

Sweetest Puppy Ever...










Love my Mackie Boy..










Training time with my middle daughter










Smooches for Caroline









Busy Girl









Fresh air and sunshine









Love her whiskers...









Oh no! Bitey Face!!!









If you love me you'll rub my tummy!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She is such a darling!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ellie is adorable. They get big really quickly!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, I am having so much fun with her, she must be taking out most of her biting on Mack because we are getting almost none, she is being so good. I keep pinching myself that he is so darn good with her, I know she pulls his fur on his neck and chest so much, it has to hurt. 

We are having the best time with Elli, I am so in love with her


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the "Fresh Air and Sunshine" picture. It looks like it should be featured in a dog calendar!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! It seems it is more easy raising a puppy with another dog. In my house I have to play bitey face game with Charlie.:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is just soooooo cute!!! Enjoy every minute, they do grow so fast.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Still having fun? She is so adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, Ellie is just so darn adorable and so very precious. Love the little curls on her ears. 

Mack is so beautiful, love seeing them enjoying each other.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ellie is so cute, I love her little face  Sounds like you're having lots of fun with her! They do grow up so quickly don't they? Mack is gorgeous too and looks like he loves Ellie lots.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She is soooo cute... and I must say, Mack has an impressive set of canines!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the bitey face picture. Looks like they are saying to each other "no, my teeth are bigger than yours". Great pictures.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, she is gorgeous. I love the pictures of your two together!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww.....what a sweetheart!!!! she's a cutie for sure, and love your collie...my daughter would love Mac ::: Puppies are the best....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww she is a sweetheart. I bet you two are going to have such a fun and exciting life together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nolefan*

I love the pics of you and Ellie together! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Any new pictures of Ellie? With all the heartbreaking news on GRF lately, I think we could all use some adorable puppy pictures to lift our spirits.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 11 weeks old Today!*



Davidrob2 said:


> Any new pictures of Ellie? With all the heartbreaking news on GRF lately, I think we could all use some adorable puppy pictures to lift our spirits.


You're so sweet Nancy, I do have some photos of Ellie girl. She is growing!! She had her second set of shots last week and was 18 pounds. My regular vet was out of town, so we saw one of his partners and it was fun showing Ellie off to him. He was impressed with how easy to handle she was, feet, ears etc. and said this is just probably going to be her personality. She was her usual sweet self. 

We had 17 people at my house to dye Easter Eggs and eat pizza and she was completely un-phased by all the chaos and attention. I have been absolutely over the moon by her acceptance and enjoyment of all the people she meets. She slept smack in the middle of the floor with everyone walking around her in the kitchen. 



















Since she had the 2nd round of shots, she's now been to make her debut at Charlotte Dog Training Club to meet some of my friends there. She is not in class right now, but Mack is taking agility class, beginning contacts, so she went along to watch and was a complete angel. She came in to the big, bright, loud facility and showed no shyness or worry about any of the multitude of dogs there. There was loud barking and chaos (we observed from the sidelines) and she maintained her focus on me and my treat bag and I couldn't have been more pleased. Of course my friends there loved her and the Golden people were raving about her beautiful structure  so that was fun!


My kids are on spring break this week and we opted to stay home since we have a new baby, we took Ellie to the Greenway near our home (2,100 acres of trails etc.) and we all enjoyed the sunshine. 










This is the cabin that Billy Graham's grandfather was born in. It was moved onto the property and is in wonderful condition.










It was a beautiful day....




















I have to say my biggest delight with Ellie is the way that although she is a Mama's girl and is always on my feet, she also is clearly bonding with the rest of my family. That never happened with my previous Golden, Duncan, and is something that is so important to me.










My husband even made the comment the other night as we sat watching the dogs wrestle in the living room.... "Why did we never have two dogs before this?" (Seriously funny Guy??? Because you can't stand dog hair and I had to beg for this one) Ellie has totally converted him, he loves her. Makes me so, so happy 










She is a smart little cookie, we were playing last night with a curved toy and I threw it into the kitchen and it caught on the handle of the freezer and hung there 18 inches above the floor. Mack went to get it and when it didn't budge immediately, he gave up, went back and gave up again. Ellie scooted over and didn't give up till she pulled it down. She definitely is giving Mack a run for his money and is clearly going to be the boss of him in the future, if not already.










We are still having the best time with her, I think Mack is getting the worst of the puppy teeth and we have had almost no problems. Yes, she has snagged some of my clothing but she is not hurting the kids and I am thrilled.

Here are photos of her at bedtime last night, we had gone out to dinner and when we got home, they played and wrestled till bedtime. She was exhausted.










And Down For the Count!










She is wonderful at bedtime, I hide treats in her crate when I brush my teeth and get ready for bed around 8 or so. Then they are waiting for her when she goes bounding up the stairs and races to her crate. It is the best! Works like a charm!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> ... love your collie...my daughter would love Mac ::: ...


Nancie, thanks for the love on Mack. He would definitely love your daughter. He is always happy to meet people but he is especially delighted with children, it is very sweet to see. I've never had a dog before who truly loved kids like he does.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the update on both your dogs (and family...)! Beautiful pictures. It's so nice to hear how well everything goes. I think we should have a special thread for well behaved puppies, next to the monster babies...my little puppy (a few weeks and she will be 1!), is having a hard time because she is not allowed to play and run yet after her spay. Yesterday I took Tess outside and a moment later Liza appeared with my husband. She had been wailing because she couldn't go with us and he felt sorry for her. Now I put her on the deck while Tess plays fetch. Still not good, but at least she only whines, not wails....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Inge, I missed that Liza was spayed. I'm glad she's doing well, how long till she can run again? I forget about that being major surgery. You must be going nuts trying to keep her still.

I know Ellie is an especially good puppy, my biggest struggle is potty training and as we all know, that's my fault  Last night I was treating her too much like a big dog and not enough like a little puppy and we had two accidents in two hours. Oops. I figured since the backdoor was open she would use the doggydoor which she is able to do now but, drat, no such luck when my back was turned. 

She is entering her phase of trying to put her feet on the kitchen table, so I'm sure you will start hearing less sunshine from me in the coming weeks  Ha!

(Give Liza a smooch for me and tell her I hope she is healed up and ready to run ASAP)


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What gorgeous pictures -- the park is just idyllic. Ellie sounds like such a doll. We've entered the teenage stage at our house and, oh, how I miss the puppy phase (potty training and all)! I love the frog legs picture. Harry doesn't do that much any more. I wish I had gotten a shot of him sleeping that way. Enjoy your spring break and your "staycation." All of your girls are just beautiful (and you too Mack).


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ellie is adorable, and Mack is too! Beautiful doggies!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Loving this thread!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 12 weeks old now*

I can't believe she's been here for four weeks already... I'm not ready to let go of the baby phase! She's getting so, so big. Still losing none of the fuzzy sweetness, but definitely getting leggier and taller. I don't think her personality has really been changing too much, she is extremely sweet, mostly calm with occasional crazy thrown in just to keep things interesting.

I have not been concentrating a ton on formal training, and have been enjoying her just being a darling puppy. She continues to meet people and I am making an effort not to let any bad habits start. I am pretty busy right now and aside from leash walking, teaching her that when she hears "Puppy COME!" she will get a fabulous treat ( she comes like a rocket - just a little food motivated  ) We are just having a lot of fun. 

It's interesting how quickly she picks up a new game - my oldest daughter and I had her out on the driveway and were practicing having her "come" back and forth between us for a treat. It wasn't the 3rd call that she figured all she had to do was race back and forth between us to get a treat. She was flying back and forth without being called.

Earlier this week she started putting her feet up on my daughter's chair while she sat at the bar eating breakfast. All it took was telling her no and removing her twice and she remembered, 'Oh yeah, I'm supposed to 'sit' when I want something. Boom, down she sat looking so hopeful. Sorry, no pancakes coming but you look really cute. Here's a treat for being good 

She continues to adore everyone she meets, is very thrilled to meet children without just coming completely undone, so that is wonderful. She is just a sweetheart. When she's sleepy, she will follow me around the kitchen and ever time I stop and stand still for a minute she will try to lay on top of my feet. She is definitely my girl.

The vacuuming is becoming necessary every day, although that could partially be because she is always pulling at Mack's fur with her teeth and ripping it out. I can't believe he hasn't growled at her for it, but he is very tolerant.

Our weather is in the 80's this week, so I pulled out the baby pool. We had fun with that. Here are some photos....

http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/nolefan11/media/IMG_2232_zpsfb4e141d.jpg.html









Welcoming my oldest daughter home from school....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, those are darling pictures!!!!! She's growing like a weed. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She really is so beautiful. Maxwell is just the same, losing that puppy roly-poly-ness. Much more legs, ears, and tail now. He's also starting to lose some of his puppy fluff. He has a racing stripe down his spine that could only be adult hair coming in, Ha!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie is just adorable!! She is a very good puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ellie is adorable. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

Such great pics! Love the swimming, tug of war and being tuckered out! Did you have her in a crate inboard with you in the plane? Thanks again for sharing - adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

nolefan said:


> I can't believe she's been here for four weeks already... I'm not ready to let go of the baby phase! She's getting so, so big. Still losing none of the fuzzy sweetness, but definitely getting leggier and taller. I don't think her personality has really been changing too much, she is extremely sweet, mostly calm with occasional crazy thrown in just to keep things interesting.
> 
> I have not been concentrating a ton on formal training, and have been enjoying her just being a darling puppy. She continues to meet people and I am making an effort not to let any bad habits start. I am pretty busy right now and aside from leash walking, teaching her that when she hears "Puppy COME!" she will get a fabulous treat ( she comes like a rocket - just a little food motivated  ) We are just having a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


She is so, so cute. I love the pic of her welcoming your daughter home from school, and I bet your DD loved having her do that. I hope you'll keep posting pictures... It's so great to watch the little ones grow.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness - Ellie is getting so big. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is so adorable! Liza ruined Tess' tail, too...to the point where her breeder just cut all the fur back to lab-tail. It took about 6 months to grow really back, so be prepared!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Madisonmeadows said:


> ... Did you have her in a crate inboard with you in the plane? Thanks again for sharing - adorable!


I did fly her in the cabin (this is the second time I've done it - both times were so easy) I think it helps a lot if you have a direct flight, but she slept the whole time we were in the air. Very easy to do.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OutWest said:


> ... I love the pic of her welcoming your daughter home from school, and I bet your DD loved having her do that. I hope you'll keep posting pictures....


My kids are really enjoying her a lot. It has been very sweet seeing her take to them. I will keep putting up the photos. I figure if I try to update it weekly by the end of the year I will have a nice little memory book of her adventures. My whole family makes fun of me for all the photos I take of her, but honestly, in 10 or 15 years they will be all I have left of that fuzzy little puppy and I will wish I'd taken more. That's always the way it is.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

What great pics! Very excited for you! She's a doll! Enjoy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the pic of her diving into the pool, she already has great form. Does she give water lessons? Bentley's in the market


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 13 weeks now!*

I can't believe she's now been home long enough that I can't remember how old she is  I had to check the calendar. She had her 3rd round of shots and it seemed to upset her stomach yesterday. She was obviously pretty worn out and slept most of the late afternoon and evening. Seems to feel better this morning and has been playing although she didn't eat a lot. She is fed a cup of large breed puppy in the morning and one in the evening, she never finishes either feeding. She prefers the special treats she gets for coming when I call her or going in her crate. 

Can't believe she weighed in at 24 pounds yesterday. She is looking so lean to me, she definitely isn't eating too much. Potty training is headed in the right direction, the mistakes are much fewer and father between, I'm not really getting better so I assume it's her  

I took her with me to Mack's agility class this week, she watched us set up in her Xpen while we worked. She fussed a good bit for the first half of the class and sort of settled a bit after that. After class I let her in the arena and she had fun sniffing all over. She met one of the instructor's sheltie who was the same size full grown as Ellie is now. Pretty funny to see them together. 

This weekend is Ellie's first meeting with the Backwoods HRC, we are going out to watch them do some waterwork and see if we can find someone to help us get started with it. I have videos but think I would enjoy it more if I had a group to get together with.

Here are a couple photos of the girl, as you can see, she is growing!!!


----------



## jchancey (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG - so adorable! Welcome home Ellie! What a great puppy with family dogs to play with!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow she IS growing up! She is a very beautiful puppy


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Our little Zoey is about the same age as Ellie. Funny because Ellie is Zoeys mothers name, must be popular. Zoey is much the same as you describe Ellie. Very loving, not super high strung but has her moments. Not super mouthy yet, but still is some. As someone else said Zoey is also getting a "racing stripe" down her back where the puppy hair is getting filled in with adult hair. They grow up so fast! Zoey is 13 weeks today and weighed 24lbs last night. I was feeding her a cup of large breed puppy food 3 times a day but that hasnt been enough for her. Now we are up to 1 1/2 and she seems satisfied. Love the thread!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ellie is just adorable.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so cute... It's great to watch them grow and be healthy...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 14 weeks now...*

She just keeps growing... I've been taking her to Mack's agility class every week now and setting up the Xpen so she can watch us work and get used to the sights and sounds. She's making progress, the first night she barked and fussed but last night she was cool as a cucumber and chewed a bone and just sort of relaxed. She doesn't sleep, so I figure she's taking it all in. We've been practicing loose leash walking and just listening to the barking and chaos in our facility also. It's a large enclosed building and there's a lot going on in there, so I figure it's good for her to keep spending time there whenever I can squeeze it in. Last night she barked at a Mastiff named Huey and I just had to laugh, he could have swallowed her whole  he is a big goofy puppy still but I guess she didn't like the way he looked.

This was Ellie's big weekend to go out and meet our local UKC Hunt Club - Backwoods HRC. They had just had their big Hunt Test a couple weeks ago so it was a smaller turnout but that was perfect because I was able to meet and talk to everyone out there. Before I brought Ellie out of her crate, they had all crowded around and wanted to know "what color my pup is" assuming she was a Lab. Ha! She's gold, what other color is there ?!?  I reminded them that I'd seen poodles on their member dog photo page on the website, so I didn't think they'd be offended by my little golden... that got a laugh. They couldn't have been any nicer and there was even a gorgeous Golden out there named Bullet. They loved Ellie and were very encouraging. Ellie sat in my lap the entire time and watched all the dogs work for over and hour and was a good pup. 

When things were winding down, they threw some 'puppy marks' for Ellie and she had a good time getting out there, she even went swimming. She wasn't sure how to get a bumper in her mouth and swim at first, but one of the Labs went out and showed her how it was done and on the last one, she got it down perfectly. It was big fun and we will definitely be going back.

Here are some photos of her from the weekend and out enjoying the weather. She just had another checkup and shots last week and is now at 25 pounds. You can see how much she's growing.

Ellie Meets the Backwoods HRC



Watching the Big Boy's Play.... Bullet waits for instructions



My Turn....




So That's How it's done....




Ellie Taking Notes...



Love this photo....



Gettin' the hang of it...



Proud Retriever...



I like this game...




Ellie and Mack taking a break...



Tug 0' war is always a favorite...



So is keep away.....





Big puppy....



Enjoying the sunshine...



Hey mom, mow this grass before I get lost....



Have I mentioned that I am CRAZY about this puppy?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 14 weeks now...*

Duplicate post - Sorry.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Ellie is such a beautiful little girl. It's truly amazing how fast they grow and learn. Our Zoey is 14 weeks Friday and its flown by. Love seeing your pictures!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She is a beauty. LOVE the picture where she's tucked under his chin.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like Ellie is going to be a natural in the field. Her face is so intelligent -- I love the photo of her learning the ropes.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Looks like a grand time was had by all by the pictures. I can't possibly imagine why you would love that puppy.  Nice pictures of Mack being a very good big brother. Ellie is getting so big. They grow so fast. Give them both a good belly rub from me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! Did you know she was a good swimmer? I would be freaking out, I think!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie is going to be a pro in no time 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a little doll she is. I love the shot of her "taking notes." She definitely was watching and learning!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

inge said:


> Gorgeous pictures! Did you know she was a good swimmer? I would be freaking out, I think!


Inge, she is a Fisher (Anney Doucette - K9design's dog) and Sophie puppy, so she was swimming before she was old enough to come home to me  we even took them out for a swim when I flew down to bring her home. I think there are some photos on the very first page of this thread that shows Anney wading in over her knees with them. Sophie's breeder lives in horse country near Ocala and they are fortunate to have places to train with water very close by. Horse and dog heaven....


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread is so much fun. Looks like she has fit perfectly into the family. Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love catching up on Ellie. What a brave girl!! Tesia only started swimming when she was about 10 months old! Ellie definitely looks like a natural - with all her true retriever genes firmly in place!  She is just lovely.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

WOW. She is GORGEOUS. And so smart!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just caught up on Ellie's thread. Beautiful photos, wow looks like she had so much fun! I really want to take Sammy swimming over the summer. Ellie is growing up into a very pretty girl indeed, and Mack is as gorgeous as ever


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie at 15 weeks*

Ellie is now 15 weeks and continues to look longer and leaner to me. People at my agility class with Mack saw her at our last class and were amazed at how much she'd grown in the week since they saw her last. She seems to have really turned a corner with potty training which is fantastic. I feel like she really gets it now and any accident going forward will be because I either let her go too long without paying attention or because she is sick. Very good to feel like we've made real progress.

I continue to do a pretty good job monitoring her (pat on the back for me  ) We've only had one decapitated barbie doll incident and no lost shoes... not too bad.

We had some great weather and then some crummy weather last week and wow could I tell a difference when she was locked inside while we had 3 1/2 inches of rain over the weekend. She has really turned up the energy level and I'm seeing more puppy zoomies and  more digging! OH NO!!! My poor rose bush! I will have to keep a closer eye on her. 

We went a few different places that were fun last week - Home Depot, Petsmart and my favorite, the Greenway. My mom went to the greenway with us, it is over two thousand acres of trails for hiking, biking and horseback riding and it is beautiful. They have an old field trial barn there where very few people go to walk, so I have been trying to get the dogs there to enjoy spring. Here are some of our photos from this week. Hopefully Ellie will forgive me for some of the bad angles which make her puppy head look ginormous on her baby body.....

Mack is the most patient big brother.... Her paws are not crossed, that is Mack's paw she is using for a pillow. I love this photo 



Ellie is pretty sure she would like to hop in the tub with my kindergartener...



Ellie's favorite napping spot is our kitchen pantry... I guess it's cool in there and quiet but still close to the action - plus her food is in that plastic bin 

Did someone say "Suppertime"?




Just a few more minutes... please!



My mom with Ellie and Mack. Mack is certain that if he lays down he'll get that treat!





Ellie is sure that kisses will do the trick...



Gorgeous day!



Ellie loves it when the girls get home from school...



It really makes my heart happy that even though Ellie is a Mama's Girl, she loves the whole family a lot.



I know it's out of focus, but I love this photo.... Ellie picks up her food dish and runs around the kitchen with it, just begging Mack to follow.



Every one at Home Depot loved Ellie, she made lots of new friends.



Please, please feed me - can't you see I'm starving!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love looking at your photos of Ellie and Mack. My favorite is the "gorgeous day" photo, but they're all great!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Aww those are some beautiful pictures you've done a great job with her.I love all your pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What wonderful pictures! I can't get over how much she's grown.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If I only had one word to pick to remark on this last group of pictures it would be

Precious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Such a pretty girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love these pics...love the one with your daughter in the tub. You are soooo lucky to have Mack. He must be incredibly patient to share your girls' attention with Ellie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is a doll! Boy is she growing!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OutWest said:


> ... You are soooo lucky to have Mack. He must be incredibly patient to share your girls' attention with Ellie.


Mack is absolutely fabulous with everyone. He is the biggest sweetheart and truly likes everyone he meets and absolutely adores children, even strangers (which in the neighborhood we live in is a must). His patience and tolerance with Ellie is unbelievable, they play a LOT and she will hang on to his ruff and drag and he (so far) allows her to do this, allows her to take toys from him etc. I wonder how much longer until her "Puppy Card" runs out..?

I promise that I let Mack out of his crate every morning first and we have a cuddle before setting the little monster free. I feed him first, treat him first etc. My girls (I have three) are very conscious of 'fairness' and are always on the lookout for Mack to make sure he isn't getting his feelings "hurt" so they are probably better about it than I am  He is a love and I am truly grateful for him.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww I love your pics! What a gorgeous pup


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is so adorable and you can tell how well loved too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie at 16 weeks....*

Wow, I can't believe my little fluff ball is 27 pounds now and 16 weeks! You can really see in some of her photos that her adult coat is coming in as her 'racing stripe' down her spine gets wider and wider. 

We had a great week, it was busy because we had field training and company visiting from out of town - Ellie's family stopped off to visit on their way to a hunt test. I wondered if Ellie would mind having 'strange' dogs coming to her house, but I didn't have to worry. I picked her up to watch everyone unload and head in to the back yard, she knew them the second she laid eyes on them  Her tail was wagging like mad, it was very sweet. Anney brought Ellie's sire, Fisher, big brother Slater and littler mate, Bally. Kristin brought Ellie's mother Sophie and older sister Millie. They were terrific fun and I loved having my daughters and parents meet everyone. Hopefully there will be plenty of other visits in the future 

We have a huge swingset in the backyard with a 'fort' up top. The dogs climbed a 5 foot ladder up there and were sliding down the slide. I can't believe I didn't have my camera on me, but I didn't. Here are some photos from the visit  




Millie is giving my youngest daughter a big, sloppy kiss - cracks me up 





Millie loves the Fish toys they brought to Ellie...



Millie and Ellie... "Excuse me, but that is MY toy, I'm only sharing, I guess.



Fine, I really don't want it anyway....



Bally is on the left and Ellie is on the right. They look SO much alike, Bally is just the masculine version. I think this is one of the few photos I have where he isn't beating her up 



My sweet girl...



Look how her fur is coming in so much darker... I love it 



A favorite game and Yes, that's a mouthful of Mack's fur....



Rainy day entertainment... a little agility practice for two.



Sleepy girl...



It's been a great week, now we're off for some field training


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, they're fantastic. Beautiful Goldens, it must have been a blast. 

Can't forget your gorgeous Mack either.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What a treat to have that many beautiful goldens in one place at one time. All of the pictures are just wonderful. I think my favorite though is the one of Ellie chasing Mack.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

I love her racing stripe. Hers might be even more defined than Maxwells. 

What a beautiful house full of Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too liked the one of her with Macks hair hanging from her mouth, it's priceless.

Your flowers are gorgeous, nothing better than living in the Carolinas as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am really amazed by your sweet Ellie and your describing posts. It was a pleasure to read you. Thank you so much for sharing your happiness with us. I will be an every day's guest for sure  

Love &b Light from me and my wonderful girl Joy:wavey:


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

She's growing up way too fast!! Love the pictures - keep them coming


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ellie is really growing up and she is so talented!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Carolina Mom, I love gardening (I'm having 11 yards of mulch delivered on Monday if you're at a loose end and want to pop in and help shovel ...... ) I absolutely LOVE perennials and how wonderful it is when spring hits and things just pop out of the ground and bloom like magic! I will have to post some photos of my crazy daisies (they are crazy!) and clematis vines with antique climbing roses and peonies. They make me happy.

T-Joy, I'm so glad you like the photos, I hope you will check in - I'm afraid I only update it once a week, I'm not nearly as creative and dedicated as Anne (Dallas Gold) is with our Yogi updates, but she has really inspired me to try to do this so that I will have something special to look back on when Ellie is all grown up and puppyhood is a memory. This puppy is very, very special and I still can't believe I am so lucky to have her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*4 months old*

Ellie is 4 months old now! She weighed in last week at 30 pounds but the vet continues to say she is the perfect weight and is doing beautifully. We have signed up for the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Life Study and she will be participating when she turns 6 months. My vet was thrilled that Ellie will be part of it. Thinks it is going to be an amazing study.

Unbelievable that she is so big and losing most of her puppy fuzz.... I missed posting last week, things are getting pretty busy here with the kids activities winding down and end of school stuff going on... 

Ellie and I took Mack to his last agility class till fall brings cooler weather here. She has behaved beautifully there, she lays in her ex pen and watches the proceedings closely. No fussing or barking ever. She fussed the first night and then never again. We also have continued our field training with a new friend from Backwoods HRC and his Lab. She is doing so well, he continues to make comments about how amazed he is that a little golden is doing so well...  Ellie also accompanied my parents and me to visit Margie Sarkin who is Goldruls Goldens for a chance to meet Margie's girl Merci. My parents are on the waiting list for a Merci/Beckham puppy and we had a blast with them. Ellie did very well meeting an established pack of 5 Goldens who live with Margie at her house. She showed proper puppy deference and played and carried on happily. She was a good girl. Here are a few photos....

The gorgeous faces at Goldruls...



Merci has the sweetest face... 



Ellie was exhausted after her visit... I let her cool off a little till I put her harness back on...





Everyone should have such lovely area rugs....



Hanging out on a lovely spring night to watch agility....



She is still a lap dog and if it's not too hot she will sleep on my lap, I love this 



Ellie's longest water mark yet, a good 30 yards out.... she didn't hesitate 



Excellent hold!



I just love this photo...



Thinks she's a big dog!




Mack and Ellie and the game of chase...


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She is just perfect! Beautiful pics!!

I'm jealous of all the Goldens you guys get to meet. Our local club is meeting today at a dock diving venue, and here I sit at work. I'm super bummed about that.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful pup, beautiful pictures.
I was wondering who Merci was bred to, I had been looking at the Goldruls' website not too long ago.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely area rugs, indeed!! (That made me laugh)

Time flies, but she is growing into such a lovely girl. I love the water pics, too. Is that part of speciifc training or competition?


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow she is absolutely beautiful! What a pretty pretty face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Great pictures! Ellie is a beautiful dog, and Mack is lovely too, or I should say handsome too.

Your favorite picture is mine as well.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh she is a great girl !!! I love her face...so cute <3 And Mack is a gorgeous big brother <3
thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Ellie is 4 months old now! She weighed in last week at 30 pounds but the vet continues to say she is the perfect weight and is doing beautifully. We have signed up for the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Life Study and she will be participating when she turns 6 months. My vet was thrilled that Ellie will be part of it. Thinks it is going to be an amazing study.
> 
> Unbelievable that she is so big and losing most of her puppy fuzz.... I missed posting last week, things are getting pretty busy here with the kids activities winding down and end of school stuff going on...
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are awesome pictures of Ellie! The Goldens at GoldRuls are indeed gorgeous!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely photos, Ellie is so pretty and Mack is just beautiful


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Richwood Work Hard Play Harder at 19 weeks*

My girl is looking so grown up and slim to me. Her puppy fluff seems all but gone, her new fur is slightly darker and straight, no real wave at all. We have been working more on her obedience commands, it is amazing to me how quickly it clicks with her and she really wants to please... plus she is so food motivated, she really wants that bite of chicken 

I need to work more on leash walking in our neighborhood with her on her own. She is starting to pull some and I don't want to let that get out of hand. We saw geese at the Greenway yesterday and she was pretty sure she wanted to get after them. Good thing she was on leash...

Ellie's mother has received the OD Outstanding Dam designation from the GRCA this week. It's pretty amazing to me, she qualified from her first litter and they just turned 3 years old this spring. The people who own those half siblings have done so much with them, it is really inspiring to me. Ellie's brother Beacon is the #14 obedience Golden right now in qualifying for the National Obedience Championship for 2013. (I'll keep working on leash walking 

She has always been able to walk underneath Mack's belly and now she finally won't fit... she lifts him up when she tries to squeeze beneath him, it's pretty funny.




I love this photo of her, you can see how much she is looking like her mama, Sophie, in this photo.




The traditional after school greeting with my middle daughter....



My youngest daughter has their undivided attention while she dishes up breakfast. Mack is a much better eater with Ellie here and also the yogurt we now add doesn't hurt 



Here is Ellie's training partner, Nib, (he's a black Lab) showing you how far Ellie is coming along with her water training. 



She wasn't ready to go home yet. She had 5 marks and was swimming 30 yards and more for them but I had to keep a leash on her. The cover was way over her head, I had to stomp it down so she could see the thrower. I'm really proud of her 



I can't believe my puppy is growing up so fast!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures. Is Ellie a Goldruls pup as well, you mentioned your parents getting one of Merci's litter? 
I came upon the Goldruls website a few weeks ago, when looking to see what breeders are out there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Great pictures. Is Ellie a Goldruls pup as well, you mentioned your parents getting one of Merci's litter?
> I came upon the Goldruls website a few weeks ago, when looking to see what breeders are out there.


Thanks Christa, I drive my family crazy taking pictures, but one day they will be all I have so I keep taking them hoping for a few really good ones 

No, Ellie is not a Goldruls pup, she is a Richwood puppy  Her sire is Fisher who is owned by K9-design (Anney) here on the forum. I met Anney and Fisher and their training partners Kristin and Sophie as well as Sophie's daughter Millie and Fisher's son Slater. Of course I loved them all  This was a couple years ago down in Florida. They planned to breed them and I have been on the waiting list all this time, it was worth the wait for sure.

Here is her k9data link: Pedigree: Richwood Work Hard Play Harder

And yes, my parents are waiting on Merci's litter to be born, hopefully next week. If everything goes well they will have a little girl coming home in August.

How is your search going?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ellie's just beautiful, enjoying all your great pictures.

Mack is a beautiful boy too. They look so happy with your family.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great new pictures Kristy! Ellie and Bally still look pretty much identical. They are at such a dorky age looks wise!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Great new pictures Kristy! Ellie and Bally still look pretty much identical. They are at such a dorky age looks wise!



Ha! I will not tell Ellie you said that  Honestly, although I was sad to see the fluffy puppy stage get left behind, she is so darn cute at this age that I still smile every time I see her. (my oldest daughter says awkward puppy is her favorite stage) Plus it is so much fun seeing Ellie learn stuff. She is one smart little dog.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 
I re-read your introduction post when you got Ellie and realized she was from a different breeder, I forgot, so sorry. 
She is a beautiful girl!

I am not actively looking for a pup right now, it is still too soon after Toby's passing. I am just pretty much checking out breeders and websites for the future to see what is out there.

And you are right, take as many pictures and videos as you can, we just don't have our fur babies long enough.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Ellie has grown up so much and is so pretty. Her and Sammy would be great friends for sure if we lived close!

I particularly love the photo of Mack and Ellie together, they look adorable


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*The adventures continue - Ellie at 5 months old*

My sweet puppy girl is 5 months old now~I can't believe it! She has lost all look of a roly poly pup and is an adolescent who is sure I am starving her to death! I am not sure how much she weighs right now, I guess I should figure that out.

She has been continuing with her field training and has made me so proud. I am taking her down to the Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club training day this weekend, it will be fun to see how many others are there close to her age. I know it will be fun to see so many Goldens in one place. I wish she was old enough to go for her CCA, they will be holding that and working certificate. Maybe next time... 

Here are some photos from her training day with our HRC group.

Waiting for her turn:


Getting some love from a mentor:


So proud of herself:


Taking a trip to Grandma's house  Ellie stayed with her breeder while we took our kids to Disney World.


Anney brought over her gang and Ellie got to hang out with her littermate, Bally. It was just like old times....



Ellie on the left and Bally on the right. He is definitely more masculine and broader already.


Ellie had a wonderful time and even went field training with her brother. That will be the last time they fit in the same crate 


We picked her up and she had her first beach trip at Amelia Island.


We took her out in the early morning and evenings and had a blast. She decided frisbee was her thing:




The waves were a little rough for a small dog, but she went in with me and had fun.


Can't wait till we can go back again in the fall!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks so happy in those pictures. And she does still look puppy-like to me...although her legs are getting plenty long!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love the one of her so proud of herself with the duck! Looks like it was a fabulous first trip to the beach, too! I also think she still looks puppy-ish! Tesia went through that gawky, skinny stage, too - it, too, shall pass! But she's a total cutie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, your little Ellie is so beautiful.

I LOVE the awkward puppy stage, not sure why, but it's always been my favorite.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She's such a beautiful pup. So happy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos. That's so cute how she got to spend time with her brother. I really want Sammy to meet up with some of his siblings, as it was so much fun when we took Daisy to reunite with her sister a few years ago.

Ellie is growing up into a beautiful golden girl. Sammy's lanky phase has kinda passed now and now he's almost 7 months old he's started to fill out and look like a big boy. Love the beach photos too


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> ....
> I LOVE the awkward puppy stage, not sure why, but it's always been my favorite.


My oldest daughter says that this is also her favorite stage, loves the gawkiness  Ellie is tons of fun!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Is Amelia Island dog friendly? Maybe a trip we will make. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Kristy, how long before your parents get their new pup? 

Ellie is very cute


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pics! Love the one of them in the crate -- hey that's my crate! LOL
Ellie had a super fun time visiting and Kristy forgot to mention, she met her first LIVE DUCK -- she LOVED it! 

I took Bally in today to be weighed -- FOURTY-FOUR POUNDS! ACK!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ksdenton said:


> Is Amelia Island dog friendly? Maybe a trip we will make. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, mostly. I believe they are supposed to be leashed, but it is a very uncrowded beach and at the times we were out with her (early morning and close to sunset due to the heat) it was easy to unleash her and play and then call her back if someone walked a dog our way. She has very nice recall, especially when she knows I have treats  It was very laid back, we love that beach, I grew up in Jacksonville so we have been going there for years and years. The plantation has doggy bag stations at each board walk and there was a hose to wash her with so it was very manageable.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Kristy, how long before your parents get their new pup?
> 
> Ellie is very cute


Thanks Christa, my parents are in the countdown mode... they get to go visit two weeks from Sunday, I'm going with them  there were 5 girls in the litter so it should work out they will get a little girl. They are still haggling over names, I'm sure it will go down to the wire  She should be coming home the first of August. My parents are getting all their traveling out of the way now so they're keeping busy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> ...I took Bally in today to be weighed -- FOURTY-FOUR POUNDS! ACK!!!!


I ran upstairs and weighed Ellie just now, she's 40 lbs even. She is definitely happier adding a half cup on to her previous meal plan. Looking good  I wish someone would measure out my food for me...


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

K9-Design said:


> I took Bally in today to be weighed -- FOURTY-FOUR POUNDS! ACK!!!!





nolefan said:


> I ran upstairs and weighed Ellie just now, she's 40 lbs even. She is definitely happier adding a half cup on to her previous meal plan. Looking good  I wish someone would measure out my food for me...


Maxwell was 44.8 about a week ago, but I think we're a couple weeks ahead of you guys. 

He's absolutely positive that he's being woefully starved as well...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie is looking really grown up now. Great to see her progressing in field training. I wish I had started Molly earlier as a pup.. Regardless, I am not too confident in her abilities as a bird dog at the moment.. Lol! Don't tell Molly I said that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think I've ever been to Amelia Island even though I've grown up here. I guess when you have a beach 30 min away you rarely drive further for beach. I have been scoping out dog friendly beaches though. I have to take Bentley. I thought that the end of New Smyrna past the jetties had a dog friendly park but I can't find any info on it. Thanks for the info. Sounds like it may be worth the drive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kristy, she is so pretty!!! My Didge will be turning 2 next week and hate that all the "puppyness" is gone... 
They don't stay fluffy puppies near long enough!! 

Although is it thrilling to watch them grow into beautiful dogs!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellie is absolutely beautiful  I've really enjoyed watching her grow up


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Ellie is looking really grown up now. Great to see her progressing in field training. I wish I had started Molly earlier as a pup.. Regardless, I am not too confident in her abilities as a bird dog at the moment.. Lol! Don't tell Molly I said that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I really don't want to hijack this thread, but seeing Ellie with her duck, then reading this post... is it hard to teach a Golden to retrieve a duck? I love seeing Goldens doing what they were originally bred to do. Just curious... (I'm a city girl, please excuse my ignorance!).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie*

I'm in love with Ellie-she is so beautiful!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*No worries *



Sweet Girl said:


> I really don't want to hijack this thread, but seeing Ellie with her duck, then reading this post... is it hard to teach a Golden to retrieve a duck? I love seeing Goldens doing what they were originally bred to do. Just curious... (I'm a city girl, please excuse my ignorance!).


Stephanie, you aren't hi-jacking at all  I love to talk Golden puppy... It should NOT be hard to teach a Golden to retrieve a duck, however it can be because so many people have focused on breeding strictly for show and completely ignoring the instincts that are necessary for what they were originally bred for. If you have a dog like Ellie who has been bred with both correct structure, temperament AND hunting instinct, it is not hard at all. Let's say you had a puppy who had a great multi-purpose dog behind her like Fisher or Tito, and a mom with great field and performance lines behind her like Sunfire and Firemark etc.  you could probably bet on that pup being a natural retriever with a love of water and a lot of go and desire to retrieve. All you would have to do is give a great obedience foundation and find a field group to help you train and get a good start. Someone who was thinking about that might want to check out the Jackie Mertens video "Sound Beginnings." It is excellent and shows how to give a good obedience start.

Field training is a lot of fun if you enjoy being out of doors....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I'm in love with Ellie-she is so beautiful!


Karen, thank you so much for your kind words, Ellie is truly beautiful both inside and out - she is the biggest sweetheart and snuggler I've ever had (my first boy, Wesley, loved to be a lap dog, but I think Ellie is more velcro that even he was.)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Stephanie, you aren't hi-jacking at all  I love to talk Golden puppy... It should NOT be hard to teach a Golden to retrieve a duck, however it can be because so many people have focused on breeding strictly for show and completely ignoring the instincts that are necessary for what they were originally bred for. If you have a dog like Ellie who has been bred with both correct structure, temperament AND hunting instinct, it is not hard at all. Let's say you had a puppy who had a great multi-purpose dog behind her like Fisher or Tito, and a mom with great field and performance lines behind her like Sunfire and Firemark etc.  you could probably bet on that pup being a natural retriever with a love of water and a lot of go and desire to retrieve. All you would have to do is give a great obedience foundation and find a field group to help you train and get a good start. Someone who was thinking about that might want to check out the Jackie Mertens video "Sound Beginnings." It is excellent and shows how to give a good obedience start.
> 
> Field training is a lot of fun if you enjoy being out of doors....


Thanks. It's funny - I was surprised to read it could be hard only because as ball obsessed as Tesia was, it felt like I could have asked her to retrieve anything and she would have. Retrieving was her favourite thing in the world. I wasn't sure if you need to get them accustomed to picking up a duck, or tracking where it falls, etc. All really interesting to me. I love watching GRs do what they were bred to do. I probably sound like a silly, naive city girl! Which, I confess, I totally am.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> .... I wasn't sure if you need to get them accustomed to picking up a duck, or tracking where it falls, etc. All really interesting to me. I love watching GRs do what they were bred to do. I probably sound like a silly, naive city girl! Which, I confess, I totally am.



You do not sound naive and they are not silly questions, they are actually very good questions. Absolutely, yes, it is a lot easier if you start out with the training as a pup, start with baby steps, laying the ground work. Instincts make things much easier, but it is a training thing also. I'm betting Tesia would have made a good duck dog, but she would have needed to be introduced to all the concepts and taught to do what you wanted. As much as she lived to please you, it probably would have been a piece of cake.

And I am like you, absolutely fascinated with dogs learning to do what they were bred for whether it's collies herding sheep (also very instinct driven) or Retrievers and birds. That is how I decided to get involved with hunt clubs. And I LOVE it and so does Ellie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ellie is growing up! She sure is cute!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie at 5 months and a Puppy Visit*

OK, summer vacation has had me hopping, lots going on with kids out of school. Ellie is really growing up and doing great. She enjoyed the Sandlapper GRC WC/WCX training day and is happy as a clam. I had a great time, met people there who I had no idea would even be there. I was able to meet the owner of sire of the Goldruls litter, Beckham. She was absolutely charming, just the sweetest lady. She was working with Clancy, another Beckham son and I loved getting to meet him as well. When we were watching the first dogs running triples, I had Ellie out watching with me. It didn't take long before a woman walked up to me to ask if Ellie was a Sophie/Fisher puppy. I almost fell over. Turns out she was a friend of Anney and Kristin from central Florida and had thrown birds for my Ellie when she was a little pup and when I was on vacation. Of course it was a photo op!

Also, I did manage to make time to visit the Goldruls Puppies with my parents a week or so ago. Wow are they cute  I thought you all would enjoy some photos. 

Ellie Watching carefully and taking notes!



Ellie reconnects with an old friend - they go WAY back  I loved her in spite of her questionable taste in college teams 



Ellie was exhausted after her big day out!

 

Beckham/Merci puppies at Goldruls.... We don't know which girl they are getting yet, hopefully in a week or so...



I have a new found respect for Breeder/Photographers  These puppies won't hold still!!!! It's almost impossible to get really good photos!



They were 5 weeks old and I've never played with puppies so young before, they were all absolutely precious!



I could have stayed there all day!



Ellie is really growing up! Another month or so and I think she will weigh as much as Mack does.



Big girl...



Practicing Down/Stays in the kitchen:



I have it and you can't get it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounded like so much fun!! Lynne is a sweetheart! So glad you were able to meet so many people!! Lucky you!!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm a little jealous about all the people you meet up with. But I guess when you actually participate in breed specific events that's what happens! Ha!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw Kelli, I absolutely loved Lynne - I strong-armed her into letting me take her photo with Ellie since after all she is the grandmother of Ellie's new 'cousin' pup. The picture is so cute but, I promised I would never show it to anyone because she kept insisting she looked awful in spite of the fact that she looked adorable in her boots and big ol' hat.  

I also had another woman approach me and ask me if Ellie was a Fisher puppy - turns out she was from Tennessee and her dog was a Fisher daughter. Of course I can't remember her name for the life of me. I can definitely see now that people aren't exaggerating when they talk about how small the Golden world is and even the Hunt and field world. 

I'm looking forward to the show in Greenville in two weeks. 


kfayard said:


> Sounded like so much fun!! Lynne is a sweetheart! So glad you were able to meet so many people!! Lucky you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ellie is so cute!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

drofen said:


> I'm a little jealous about all the people you meet up with. But I guess when you actually participate in breed specific events that's what happens! Ha!


You know you should get out there too, it is really a lot of fun. And to be honest, I've not had a single dog person be less than welcoming to me. You oughta get Mr. Maxwell out and about where people can see how awesome he is.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ellie is so beautiful and is such a clever girl, you must be so proud of her! Looks like you had lots of fun at the training day. Mack is looking as gorgeous as ever aswell, he always looks immaculate


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I've just been reading through your thread and Ellie is so beautiful and so smart. I can't believe how fast she's growing It's great how well she gets along with Mack (who is a beauty also!!). The pictures of the two of them together are priceless


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie is 6 months old now...*

Ellie is 6 months old this week. I honestly can't believe how time is moving so fast.... We had a great day and went out to put in some training time at the Greenway near our house and meet another forum member MLopez (Marie) and her boy Riot. I am beyond excited to have them so close to me and we had such a great morning. Riot is a seriously awesome dog. I was able to help them brush up a little for their Novice debut at the Sandlapper show in Greenville next weekend, they are ROCK STARS... so cool to see what an amazing team they are. My photos aren't the best, but I had to post them so you could see how fun Riot and Ellie were together. I missed the best shots, we had been throwing fun water bumpers for them and Riot got both his bumper and Ellie's in his mouth and started swimming for the shore, Ellie was chugging after him as fast as she could go - and of course I didn't have a phone to take a photo. I'm sure there'll be more photos in the future....

Ellie discovers a turtle....


Riot and Ellie


Riot the obedience star shows his silly side


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow she has grown up!!!!!!!

She looks very beautiful and "hello long legs"  great to see dogs playing together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the pictures! It was a GReat morning  Kristy, you are so fun, and Ellie is such a little lady. I love her. And thanks for the compliments on Riot's OB work.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, nothing like an obedience champion who also knows how to have a good time!! The perfect kind of dog. 

Looks like he and Ellie had a great time. Ellie is so big already!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> I also had another woman approach me and ask me if Ellie was a Fisher puppy - turns out she was from Tennessee and her dog was a Fisher daughter. Of course I can't remember her name for the life of me. I can definitely see now that people aren't exaggerating when they talk about how small the Golden world is and even the Hunt and field world.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the show in Greenville in two weeks.


Hmmmm....so are you sure the Tennessee lady had a Fisher daughter and not son? There's a lady named Louanne that was there at the WC training with Slater's older brother "Jiffy" - who looks identical to Slater but very small, the size of a female golden. 
Love the new pics!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like they had lots of fun! Great photos


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Hmmmm....so are you sure the Tennessee lady had a Fisher daughter and not son? There's a lady named Louanne that was there at the WC training with Slater's older brother "Jiffy" - who looks identical to Slater but very small, the size of a female golden.
> Love the new pics!!!


It absolutely could have been, by that point I was kind of like "wow, does everyone know everyone??? I was wishing there were name tags 

Ellie and I are trying to get out as much as we can, just dodging rain  I had fun over the weekend with a couple people from Backwoods HRC, we went out and I got to watch one person run her standard poodle through a tracking pattern which was new to me. I can see where that could be a lot of fun and what is so neat about it to me is that it's something your dog could do well into his senior years.

We worked on proofing Ellie's recall and I was so darn proud of her  She ignored everything we threw at her: new people, new dogs, chicken and the toughest one of all bumpers  I feel really good about that. I've never had a dog that I felt so confident about their recall and it feel great. Obviously we will keep working on it since we still have to make it through her bratty teenage stage, but I know we will be ok. (We have a long way to go with obedience, but it will come. Marie is going to be an amazing resource for me, she's so good. Thanks to her, I have a nice list of things to work on over the next few months.) 

We had fun sending Ellie through some heavier cover - logs, brush etc. for her swims and she crashes through like a big girl. Lots of fun to see. I honestly am having the best time with her. Here's a photo from over the weekend, it's a nice photo of her, I'm a mess though. I think it's time for me to invest in some boots, I was up to my ankles in mud - bleck!





Wish I could attach video, Ellie look so great  I just love her, she's so much fun!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

AWESOME!  Love the pictures!!!
And she is a Fisher baby meaning she'll skip the bratty teenage stage completely. Unless that rule is for boys only 
Yeah, do yourself a favor and buy some $15 black wellies from Walmart. They are the best


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellie's really growing up now! You must be really proud of her.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome update......Ellie is amazing. I don't know how to post video either but I hope you are able to find out how. It would be great to see her in action


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

nolefan said:


> (We have a long way to go with obedience, but it will come. Marie is going to be an amazing resource for me, she's so good. Thanks to her, I have a nice list of things to work on over the next few months.)


Aww, you are so sweet! Ellie is going to be so much fun to work with. She is game for anything. I love the mud pictures!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Great weekend!*

So it's been a busy weekend for Ellie girl... On Thursday she and I drove over to Greenville - about 2 hours in the car - and we went to the Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club Specialty to watch some conformation and obedience classes. It was great for Ellie and she settled down quickly to all the noise and chaos of an indoor show. She was calm and settled and did just great. She spent time in her crate by herself and also walked around and kept me company while I sat and watched. We had fun rooting for Riot and Marie (MLopez) and they did amazing at their Novice debut - won the blue ribbon first time out 

Yesterday we had Anney (K9design) and Fisher, Slater and Bally here visiting on their way to Ohio. So much fun to hang out with Anney and her awesome guys! Last time we got together, Bally and Ellie were pretty much identical = they look extremely similar and were the same approximate size and build. Fast forward just 7 weeks and they still have a similar look but Bally has put on more height, weight and muscle and looks decidedly masculine next to Ellie who is more graceful and feminine. I was so lucky that Anney took time to show me some things that she has been training with Bally and gave me some tips on grooming and stacking Ellie. It was fun and we hated to see them go. Here are some photos:

Watching obedience dogs and taking notes 

Trying to see if we could choose the winners 


Dog shows are hard work, even if you're just a spectator!


Ellie and Bally have definitely started maturing - look how girly she looks next to him...


But still looking a lot alike... she's on the left and he's on the right.


Anney is looking a little crowded....


Mack getting in on the action


Did someone say treat???


Good looks run in the family.... 
Slater, Bally, Fisher and Ellie


What a great group!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, what sweet pictures.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like golden heaven  Or in other words my heaven.. surrounded by golden retrievers


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonderful photos and sounds as if you all had a ball!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ellie and her new cousin*

Well Ellie has been busy, she just recovered from Bally's visit (she seriously slept for most of the next day)when her newest playmate showed up.... Sailor. Yep, I got to go pick up my parents' little Goldruls puppy on Sunday. She is just a big ball of fluff and sweetness. I LOVE her  Everyone with 3 dogs has my respect, we have A LOT going on here! It's never a dull moment. Sailor is so precious, she isn't afraid of anything and is a busy girl. We have been having so much fun. She is super sweet and only moderately bitey so far. The funniest is watching her follow Ellie around the first day and you could tell she was hoping if she checked often enough maybe she could find a way to nurse off her. Poor baby 

Here are some photos, the kids and my dogs love her


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Adorable!
Beautiful pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of all the beautiful Goldens.

You've been really busy, but having a lot of fun.

Your parents pup is adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, Kristy, she is just precious


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just catching up with Ellie's thread. It sounds like you're having such a great time with her, and I LOVE how she gets to reunite with her family  her and Bally look so much alike. I didn't think it could get any cuter until I got to your post about your parents pup Sailor!! She is adorable, a little fluffy golden bundle of joy. It looks like she's taken to Ellie already, they're going to be great friends! Looking forward to your next update


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG--Sailor is soooo cute! The puppy fever is beginning again....


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely lovely pup  Beautiful pics of the group. Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Sailor looks so much like Molly when she was a puppy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Look at those curly ears!!!

OMG, can I just say I bow down to you? Three dogs - including a baby puppy and a semi-puppy?? You're amazing.

Sailer is so cute - I love the picture of him and Ellie in their frog positions.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

The pictures are FANTASTIC!!! So happy for you


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Ellie grew up a lot! She is a beautiful young lady now


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Look at those curly ears!!!
> 
> OMG, can I just say I bow down to you? Three dogs - including a baby puppy and a semi-puppy?? You're amazing.
> 
> Sailer is so cute - I love the picture of him and Ellie in their frog positions.


Silly, let's just say that although Sailor is a busy, busy girl when she's awake, she's still sleeping a lot and my 10 year old daughter loves cuddling her. She is only getting up once in the night and although she doesn't appreciate being crated when she's awake, she doesn't throw full on temper tantrums either  I do admit I'm tired though. I'm so thrilled for my parents though, I know they've been worried that their puppy wouldn't be nearly as sweet as my Ellie girl - the good news is that Sailor is a love. She likes to sleep on my feet and loves to be snuggled, so I have my fingers crossed that we are going to have another good one on our hands. She is such a sweet heart. I will keep you posted


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are beautiful. I can't believe how big Ellie has gotten!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That must be a lot of fun for all (and work for you!). Your daughter is adorable and looks so happy to be holding a fluffy puppy. I hope Ellie didn't get jealous!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Kristy, I am sure Sailor will turn out to be a totally sweet dog and your parents are lucky to have her. Don't worry so much. I personally have never met a Golden that was not the perfect golden temperament. You went to a good breeder, enjoy the little girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Sailor is adorable and Ellie and her look like they've already made fast friends. I love the frog picture also


----------

